# New guy from MI



## madmathew (Aug 13, 2011)

This will be my second season bowhunting and I would like to update my bow, PSE Nova, so I joined to do some reading.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

madmathew.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bowhunter8point (Jun 13, 2011)

welcome what part of michigan r you from


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com fellow Michigander! Glad to have you here! :thumb:


----------



## arrowpoint (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome~


----------



## madmathew (Aug 13, 2011)

bowhunter8point said:


> welcome what part of michigan r you from


I live in Birch Run. Just south of Saginaw.


----------



## Adrnlnjnke (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

madmathew said:


> I live in Birch Run. Just south of Saginaw.


welcome 2 AT,i live in swartz creek not far from ya at all


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Not to far from Lakeview. Welcome to AT


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome!!!:wink:


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------

